# mehrere Passwörter für Passwortabfrage?



## Krankes-Kaff (12. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe mal eine Frage zu der Passwortabfrage auf einer Internetseite.
Wenn ich nun meine Seite mit einem Kennwort versehe kann ich mich beispielsweise mit

User: Admin Posswort: 12345

einlogen!

Nun meine Frage:
Kann ich denn für eine Seite mit der gleichen Passwortabfrage auch mehrere Passwörter verwenden, damit jeder User seinen eigenen Nick und ein eigenes Passwort bekommt?

Wie würde das funktionieren?


Ich danke Euch für eure Hilfe!



Liebe Grüße

Timmy


----------



## gothic ghost (12. Juni 2004)

Hier ist alles bestens beschrieben


----------

